# Motor yacht "SHUSHI" ? any info please?



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Today on the river Medina at Newport I photographed an attractive
motor yacht and was told she was built as the SHUSHI ? (spelling?)
at Poole in 1954. See photo. I am curious about her early history and would welcome any comments. Thanks.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Maybe it was Japanese and belonged to a fast food Baron!


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Would that be Baron Shushiandchippon by any chance?


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh dear! Look what happens without the Gallery!


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes I know John Could it be the Doldrum fever???


----------



## WLH (May 15, 2005)

Built at Poole by R.A.Newman, 1956, for shipowner Donald MacCowen - MacCowen & Gross - original name Shu Shu, r.n. Zavida, Lotus and ultimately Somerset, when
acquired by the Warsash School of Navigation, converted to a Radar training vessel.
presently used as a house boat.

Regards............................WLH


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Many thanks WLH !!! Great news. Sorry about the 'duff gen ' still you found it. (==D)


----------

